# What kind of salary should a "Notification Specialist" expect?



## Stachura01 (Aug 8, 2007)

Considering a new position and have no solid idea on what a notification specialist for a line clearing company might expect to earn. Any ideas? And what is a notification specialist anyway?


----------



## clearance (Aug 8, 2007)

Stachura01 said:


> Considering a new position and have no solid idea on what a notification specialist for a line clearing company might expect to earn. Any ideas? And what is a notification specialist anyway?



Welcome to the site. I figure it is someone who tells people that trees on thier property are going to be trimmed or cut down. Here they are called permissioners. Sounds like a thankless task to me, the "me, me, me" B.S. means that some people will want thier scummy p.o.s. trees to remain, despite the fact that these trees will put out the power to thousands of people. I do utility work, I see this crap all the time, basically it revolves around selfishness. Power companies should have the right to cut down whatever they deem hazardous, anytime, anywhere, people that get in the crews way should be drug off to jail untill the work is done. Easy for people to mouth off, ask them when they are two days without power, in the middle of winter, then you'll get a different answer. Pay? I say halfway between a climber and a groundsman is fair.


----------



## lxt (Aug 8, 2007)

usually permit people are the general foremans lil gophers when a circuit is permitted, clearance is right "thankless job" my problem is that most are unfamiliar with Line clearance type trimming & in an attempt to get permission from the home owner they "Lie". yes maam it will be beautiful when were done!! yeah right!!

wage scale in my area ranges from $9 starting out to about $15 on the high side, my advice....... talk to one of the veteran`s on a crew & find out how to approach the home owner & what to tell them!!! this will change from job to job but at least they will know what to expect. good luck!!!

LXT


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 8, 2007)

These guys are right-a thankless, horrible job. Had a girl who did for the outfit back in my line clearance days, and boy did she have some horror stories, especially in the inner cities. Everything from getting dogs sicced on her to guys meeting her at the door with a gun and once even getting her truck stolen. She made $11 but that was 7-8 years ago and was definitely not enough in my opinion! 

She was a great woman but it was rough for her. We got the contract to do the trimming for a power company whose lines had never been trimmed with anything more aggressive than a pole clip for the last 40 years and the power company wanted some serious holes blown down the lines. She would have to tell homeowners that guys were coming to cut a 10 foot hole through their trees. She got alot of abuse. Might not be so bad if you are working for a power company who has had a regular trimming cycle and people know what to expect.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Sep 2, 2007)

*Line Clearence contractors*

I did line clearence work for close to five years...notifying the customers and managing and auditing the crews. I liked working witht the crews, but basically you're a contractor for slime sucking consulting companies ( I will not name the two who did this type of contracting at the time) and you get to go and listen to screaming customers a good part of the week. Run away. I did it for Philidelphia Electric and Public Service Co of Colorado.

Although it did get me to Colorado, so everything fits into the big pic. PM me if you need specifics.


----------

